# .



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael R/T said:


> Gear Used:
> Fender Fat Strat with a DiMarzio TZ in the bridge
> Ibanez Jem with a Seymour Duncan SH-4 in the bridge
> 1997 Marshall Plexi Super Lead - Plexi R/T mod
> Marshall 4x12 with Celestion G12M 25w greenbacks


Sounds fricken good Michael!!!
Love the sound when you started with guitar volume dialed down a bit where you can hear note definition !!
Turn the knob up and bang !!...Beast!!

What is the difference between the Randy Rhoads mod and your R/T mod ?


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

Louis said:


> Sounds fricken good Michael!!!
> Love the sound when you started with guitar volume dialed down a bit where you can hear note definition !!
> Turn the knob up and bang !!...Beast!!
> 
> What is the difference between the Randy Rhoads mod and your R/T mod ?


Thank you kindly!!
Yeah, I love the way it responds with the guitar volume. All the different sounds are right there. 
I don't know how RR amps where modded so I can't really say anything on the differences.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael R/T said:


> Thank you kindly!!
> Yeah, I love the way it responds with the guitar volume. All the different sounds are right there.
> I don't know how RR amps where modded so I can't really say anything on the differences.


You're welcome!!
Here is the schematic!


----------

